
Fermilab 'closing in' on the God particle - habs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16618-fermilab-closing-in-on-the-god-particle.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=tech
======
jcromartie
The idea that there is a single fundamental particle blows my mind more than a
model of matter being made of an infinite series of smaller and smaller
components.

------
RK
My understanding is that Fermilab may not have high enough baseline statistics
right now to be "convincing", even if they do find good candidate events.

The LHC should be able to produce _much_ higher statistics and thus have a
better chance of finding the Higgs.

------
awt
I must say I don't like the name of this particle.

------
weegee
Saw a recent documentary "Independent Lens" that was about the Fermi Lab. Said
it had lost funding a while ago. Good to hear it didn't completely shut down.

~~~
pasbesoin
There was a last minute, partial rescue of funding, which had as at least one
focus a personal contribution in the millions of dollars (5MM, I seem to
recall?).

Compared to the Federal budget, the amounts involved weren't even the husk on
a discarded peanut. Penny wise, pound foolish.

~~~
lnguyen
I remember when the funding for the SSC got pulled. Had actually been to
Waxahachie shortly after they started digging and was doing a summer
internship at Fermilab.

Everyone was fighting to get it funded and built in their backyard but as soon
an actual site was decided, it suddenly became a boondoggle, pork, or what
have you by those very same people.

------
weegee
more info - <http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/atomsmashers/>

------
CalmQuiet
So Fermilab's chances of being first (maybe in next year) in what they claim
"is not a race with" CERN's LHC are improved by the LHC's injuries...

The fact that we must... keep... waiting... isn't news.

Now let's get back to the office pool: Will the Higg boson "God particle"
show...

? She's female ? ? He's black ? ? Just like Michelangelo showed us ?

